# feste oder optimierte Seitenbreite?



## Methos (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne von euch mal wissen ob ihr lieber feste oder variable Größen verwendet? Der Vorteil von festen Größen liegt meiner Meinung nach am Design, man kann es direkt darauf anpassen. Allerdings für welche Auflösung sollte man sich entscheiden? 1024 x 768 oder schon 1280 x 1024?

Ich hoffe mal ich konnte das jetzt so rüberkriegen damit ihr mir folgen könnt.

Die Seite ist im übrigen in 3 Spalten geteilt.


----------



## Gumbo (7. Juli 2004)

Bei festem Layout würde ich derzeit _immer_ auf eine Breite unter 800 Pixel setzen.
Zwar benutzt der Großteil der Internetnutzer Auflösungen von 1024&times;768 und höher, doch viele haben noch Auflösungen von 800&times;600 Pixel. Für die Gruppe wäre eine größer gestaltete Webseite wahrscheinlich unkonfortabel zu bedienen.
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;W3Schools Online Web Tutorials: Browser Statistics
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;Browser News: Statistics - Trends - learn about trends in browsers, colour-depths, and resolutions

Ich persönlich bevorzuge das feste Layout.


----------



## Methos (7. Juli 2004)

danke für die links, sehr informativ. Ich bin jetzt mal auch auf ein festes Layout umgestiegen. Optimier aber doch letzendlich auf 1024x768 ist ja letztendlich nur ne Spass Seite.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

